# low coolant light stays on for a 2002 mazda tribute



## bernabb0402 (Nov 27, 2011)

low coolant light stays on for a 2002 Mazda Tribute. Had a flush a fill done today because light was on.
The light continues to stay on, and the coolant fluid in the reservoir is at max full. Any suggestions will be helpful. Thanks


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF

Most likely a coolant level sensor has gone bad. I have a couple go out on me.

BG


----------

